# Check out my homebrew test cyp question



## supacharged21 (Mar 16, 2014)

_
Trenbolone Enanthate, testosterone Cypionate
These raw hormones are not soluable in oil alone (at STP). Though they have relatively long esters, they will need additional solvents. We will use BA as an antimicrobial and BB as our cosolvent.

Items Needed for a 10 gram conversion:
-10 grams testosterone Cypionate or Tren Enanthate
-0.80ml benzyl alcohol (2% BA)
-8.00ml benzyl benzoate (20% BB)
-23.20ml oil
-syringes 3cc & 5cc or 10cc
-20 gauge needles
-Mixing vial (or preferably beaker)
-Sterile vial
-Sterile syringe filter
1) Weigh out 10 grams of hormone into mixing vial or beaker.
2) Add benzyl alcohol and 18.2cc of oil. (This will leave 5cc oil for later.)
3) Place on stovetop (electric stove) or frying pan (gas stove) on medium high heat.
4) Swirl and heat until soultion is completely homogeneous and clear. NO hormone "swirls" , crystals, or visible separation should be left.
5) Place 20g needle in sterile vial and attach syringe filter.
6) Place another needle through stopper to releave pressure
7) Draw out hormone solution with 5 or 10cc syringe and run it through the syringe filter until all solution is filtered.
8) Run the addition 5cc of saved oil from step 2 through syringe filter to purge.
This conversion results in 40ml - 250mg/ml sterile solution for injection
_






Quick question. Today I made the above recipe for test cypionate. My results did not come to 40ml however. I got around 34ml total. I followed everything exactly. Let me state my process.

I put powder in fresh cleaned beaker exactly 10grams. Then added 18.2 grapeseed oil. I then added .8ml BA and 8ml. I heated on the stove in water stirring with glass rod until completely clear. 

After letting cool a bit I ran through a zapcap into a bottle. At the end of filtering all of the mix I then added the extra 5ml of oil a stated to flush filter. 

Everything is ultra clear and looks great, but just missing the 6ml. 
Is there something I missed? Also is there a problem with concentration at 34ml vs 40ml? I know it gets stronger, but wondering if it will crash? 1st time doing this BTW

Also I read on the net Testosterone cypionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL

So 10 grams x .909 = 9.09ml displacement
18.2ml oil + 5ml later =23.2 ml oil total
8.8ml BA+BB

41.09ml total


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 16, 2014)

The vanishing yield issue.   Where does it go?  

I also tend to end up slightly short of calculations.   

If the Raws are not pure, then the displacement might not be 100% correct.  Not enough to account for a large loss, but some.  
Then some crap is lost in the filter (the bad stuff you don't want) and some is always lost in transferring.   

I write it off as cumulative loss.  Various small imperfection combined.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 16, 2014)

Daniel is correct .The 10gram of cyp raw you obtained has impurities thus losing the 6 ml..


----------

